# 1970s CI building drain



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I only watched the first couple of minutes. When are you digging it up? Cha-ching!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to jet/descale the line. Hopefully, the roots are infiltrating from a tiny hole in the pipe. This line is under slab save the last 5 feet.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

If ya camera again after the jet, post some video for us to see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

fo sho


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Got a guy headed out to that place to do a full descail jet job. cha ching! video to follow.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Video of line after jetting.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice job.:thumbsup: What distance did you go with the camera?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

40'


----------

